# Toy poodle size/weight basic question



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Their heights can fluctuate quite a bit. There are over size of every breed and some who are under sized as well. But if both parents are toys then the puppy is a toy no matter his height. A mini who is very tiny or over sized is still a mini.

Their weights vary too. Though a dog of a healthy weight should have an obvious waist and you should slightly feel ribs when gently pressing their sides. I have an 8 inch toy who is 4.5-5 pounds and is at a healthy weight.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

My little Matisse (in my siggy) is 10" tall and about 6 lbs, 2 oz. He's rather delicate. My other toy is black and 4 lbs, 1 oz and I haven't measured him, but he's shorter than Matisse...maybe 8 or 9". 

I guess there are over sized toys and over or under sized minis but they're still considered what they were meant to be because of some little trait that isn't just size...some kind of refinement or daintiness. (?) I'll let someone else explain that. I don't know...I thought that all three sizes were suppose to be basically the same conformation wise other than size...that's all I can find when I search for this difference people are talking about that they see. They see a mini that is really toy sized but they say that they can tell it's still a mini.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I don't know if this will help but here is an old picture of my Flower when she was six and my Baby who was a year old and has since passed on. 

On the left Flower- The Blue and Apricot Phantom 10" tall 10 lbs( little fat) my mini mini, her parents were miniature poodles, I call her a toy because it's easier that explaining to all. A stockier looking poodle.

On the right Baby- The silver beige 13" tall 9 lbs 15 oz out of toy parents, finer features. I always referred to her as my skinny mini again easier that explaining it all.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Michelle said:


> Their heights can fluctuate quite a bit. There are over size of every breed and some who are under sized as well. But if both parents are toys then the puppy is a toy no matter his height. A mini who is very tiny or over sized is still a mini.
> 
> Their weights vary too. Though a dog of a healthy weight should have an obvious waist and you should slightly feel ribs when gently pressing their sides. I have an 8 inch toy who is 4.5-5 pounds and is at a healthy weight.


Yes. I have a toy who is 12 inches and weighs around 8 lbs. I do not think most toys weigh 14 or 15 lbs, that is a lot of weight for a toy.
Both her parents were toys. I do not know much else since she came from a puppy mill, whiich is why I could not recommend a breeder for you.


----------



## MaddieClancy (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks for the replies- this definitely clarifies it for me. Twyla, the pic helps, I can see the difference in the toy and mini features/stockiness versus more delicacy.

Thanks again!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I think it also depends upon the build of the Toy - you can have a 9" dog, with a 14" back, and it weighs 15 pounds. But for a 10" Toy with a square, leggy build like you would get from a show breeder, in good lean weight, about 6 pounds, give or take would be right. The biggest oversize Toy in my show breeders group is 9 pounds, and the smallest is 3 pounds, but they all look like perfectly proportioned show dogs


----------



## ArmedOptician (Aug 24, 2014)

Gracie is right at 10" at the shoulder, but almost 12" breast to butt. She's 9 pounds with an obvious waist. Ribs can be easily felt, but not seen unless she's clipped close.


----------



## MaddieClancy (Jun 12, 2015)

Good point about length and squareness affecting the weight, despite the height.

Gracie is soo pretty ))

My toy was also 12" long, but was taller than the toy standard of 10", and weighed 11-14 lbs over the course of her adult life.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Plus, I don't know how much you can rely upon measurements - no matter how carefully I stand my dogs and measure them, I get something different every single time. I know who was taller than whom, but I have no idea how tall any of my dogs were/are!


----------

